# Can you get pregnant with no periods ...



## katedoll (Jun 3, 2007)

I think the question says it all?
I've had IVF and now have a daughter.  I've always had irregular periods, and they now come every 4 months or so.  I don't think I can get pregnant as my hormones/body aren't working properly to conceive and then keep an embryo.  Is this right?  Just wondered if anyone on here has had irregular periods (ie so far apart) and got pregnant.  I've suspicions I have PCOS but tests/scans are inconclusive and I don't have any other PCO symptoms.  Many thanks ladies xx


----------



## shellymay (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't personally have experience with this, but a very good friend of mine has the exact same thing with her periods, as you do, although more 3 months apart, but very irregular, so she was never really sure.

She gave birth to a beautiful baby boy about 4 months ago. 

She wasn't trying to fall pregnant and she had been with her partner for 10 years.
It just happened - she was shocked, she didn't realise until she was 3 months pregnant. 

Mx


----------



## katedoll (Jun 3, 2007)

Thank you both for answering. x


----------

